# BNSF offers $5,000 reward after train shooting near Quincy, WA



## CHamilton (Oct 9, 2013)

BNSF offers $5,000 reward after train shooting near Quincy



> SEATTLE — BNSF Railway has announced it will pay $5,000 for information leading to the arrest of the suspect or suspects who fired at least 15 shots at one of its freight trains west of Quincy at 8:15 p.m. Sept. 24.
> 
> Gus Melonas, spokesman for the Fort Worth, Texas-based railroad, said neither of the train’s two-man crew were injured in the incident, which began as the westbound train approached Trinidad, eight miles west of Quincy at Bear Springs Road....
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 9, 2013)

Once is strange enough, but to chase the train and keep shooting at it?

People are nuts. I'm glad no one was hurt.


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably just using it as target practice. Otherwise, only thing I can think is they were trying to disable the engine to try to loot some of the cargo.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2013)

Crazy People for Sure! This reminds me of When some A****** Bangers in SLO Shot Out One of the Top Windows in the PPC on the Starlight on the way to San Jose!! The Conductor used Duct Tape to Tape it Up, the Attendant Cleaned up the Glass and we Rolled out North 2 Hours Down after the Police and Fire/EMTs finished their "Investigation! The PPC Attendant told us that the Replacement Glass had to be Custom Made and would Cost Over $10,000 for this Aged Jewel!  (They're Not making 'EM Like This Anymore!  )


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 9, 2013)

> ... suspect or suspects ...


I'm no expert, but if 13 shots hit the right side and 2 shots hit the left side, me thinks it was not just one shooter!


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 9, 2013)

jerichowhiskey said:


> Probably just using it as target practice. Otherwise, only thing I can think is they were trying to disable the engine to try to loot some of the cargo.


Target practice? Ugh. Buy paper targets or those fake deer.

The second theory makes me think of "Breaking Bad".


----------



## FriskyFL (Oct 9, 2013)

Guns don't kill trains, Congress kills trains.


----------

